
Brave Browser Chooses Qwant as Its Default Search Engine in France and Germany - alwillis
https://brave.com/brave-qwant-partnership/
======
gnicholas
> _loads major news sites 2 to 8 times faster than Chrome and Safari on
> mobile, and 2 times faster than Chrome on desktop._

How does it compare to Firefox Focus? That's my go-to for mobile searches.

~~~
lern_too_spel
Worse in every way.

~~~
gnicholas
Details? I assume at least it has bookmarks and keeps cookies around? I use FF
for quick searches but not anything that requires login for that reason.

------
maltalex
Never heard of Qwant before. How does it compare to duckduckgo and startpage?

~~~
Mononokay
It _used_ to be better than both, flat out. Information-dense interface, mid-
weight size-wise, semi-relevant search results at least 90% of the time, etc.

Now, though, they revamped the interface, it takes three times as long to
load, and the results are less and less relevant as time goes on.

Loses 100% to DDG presently, I'd say it's a tossup between it and Startpage,
just because Startpage's interface is kind of the anti-Qwant; a semi-clunky,
lightweight extreme rather than a semi-fluid, heavy extreme.

I'd recommend skipping out on it, personally.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
lite.qwant.com gives an interface as light as Google or DDG, without all the
social and news garbage on the main page. Doesn't need JS active like the
default home page either.

------
singularity2001
lite.qwant.com is amazingly fast now. however they do auto-correction without
even showing a "Did you mean …" link. That is a deal-breaker.

------
Buge
[https://www.qwant.com/](https://www.qwant.com/) needs to fix the homepage, so
that the search bar doesn't jump up and down while the page loads.

------
Markoff
i have no gapps on my phone/computer and don't use any google services with
log in, but still fail to find search engine other than Google which would
pass my simple test - enter well known movie and see if engine shows synapsis,
information about director/actors and ratings from various sources

another test would be name if business and showing me their office hours and
address at very least with map preferably

